# Will there be a Fishers, Indiana 2014 competition?



## RageCuber (Jan 29, 2014)

I saw Fishers Indiana 2013-2012-2011 and since that's the only reasonable distance for 
me to travel, I was wondering If there is going to be a 2014 comp? And if so are you going?
Thanks


----------



## Mikel (Jan 29, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> I saw Fishers Indiana 2013-2012-2011 and since that's the only reasonable distance for
> me to travel, I was wondering If there is going to be a 2014 comp? And if so are you going?
> Thanks



I know that the organizer (Mike Hughey) has already started planning for Indiana 2014. I don't know any details though. Be patient, it's likely there will be one. 

I hope to go. Mike's competitions are the best.


----------



## RageCuber (Feb 2, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I know that the organizer (Mike Hughey) has already started planning for Indiana 2014. I don't know any details though. Be patient, it's likely there will be one.
> 
> I hope to go. Mike's competitions are the best.


GREAT! thanks for answering. this'll be my first comp (Assuming the comps gonna happen)
I'm not all that fast but I hope to get a sub-20 solve. and also have blindfolded
down by then.


----------



## Wylie28 (Jul 7, 2014)

I will be going, it will be my first completion and I will be in 2x2 (6 sec avg), 3x3 (21 sec avg), 4x4 (1:30), and pyraminx (its shipping but 20 sec on my phone so im estimating around 6 or 7 after a few days I hope to get down to 5 by the comp)


----------



## BrianJ (Jul 7, 2014)

I have no idea if my parents will take me, but they will.


----------



## kcl (Jul 7, 2014)

CubeCube said:


> I have no idea if my parents will take me, but they will.



My mindset for all Midwest competitons.


----------



## BrianJ (Jul 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> My mindset for all Midwest competitons.



Whoops. I meant, "I have no idea if my parents will take me, but I hope they will.

I wish it was like this for all Midwest competitions.


----------



## kcl (Jul 7, 2014)

CubeCube said:


> Whoops. I meant, "I have no idea if my parents will take me, but I hope they will.
> 
> I wish it was like this for all Midwest competitions.



Lol my mindset is
"Idk if my parents will take me, time to beg Logan.. Logan's parents can't go either, WALKER PLSPLSPLSPLS"


----------



## BrianJ (Jul 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Lol my mindset is
> "Idk if my parents will take me, time to beg Logan.. Logan's parents can't go either, WALKER PLSPLSPLSPLS"



Well, there are actually cubers that live somewhat near you (In Wisconsin it is just me, Jack, and Josh).


----------

